# Spicy Foods: why?



## Just_Some_Guy (Oct 8, 2009)

*Habanero omelet update...*



EmotionallyTonedGeometry said:


> Tomorrow, it will be habanero omelets for breakfast!!!


It was awesome. I took a half of a habanero, diced it up finely, sauteed it butter, fried some diced turkey in it and then mixed in two eggs. It was awesome, but not see-through-time awesome. I'll perhaps bump it up to 3/4 of a pepper next time.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

EmotionallyTonedGeometry said:


> It was awesome. I took a half of a habanero, diced it up finely, sauteed it butter, fried some diced turkey in it and then mixed in two eggs. It was awesome, but not see-through-time awesome. I'll perhaps bump it up to 3/4 of a pepper next time.


That sounds awesome! I may have to go buy some habanero peppers and try that.


----------



## Aster (Mar 2, 2010)

Endorphins, yes, but hot peppers are also a very good souce of magnesium...the hotter the pepper, the more magnesium it contains.


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

Plain and simple.... It clears my sinus problems right up! :crazy:


----------



## Just_Some_Guy (Oct 8, 2009)

Korvyna said:


> Plain and simple.... It clears my sinus problems right up! :crazy:


If you like peppers for that reason then you'll _love _CS gas. 

After a healthy dose, my sinuses never felt better.

No kidding.


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

EmotionallyTonedGeometry said:


> If you like peppers for that reason then you'll _love _CS gas.
> 
> After a healthy dose, my sinuses never felt better.
> 
> No kidding.


I haven't experienced CS gas but I accidentally pepper sprayed myself once. Not the same experience as eating a pepper! XD


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

sprinkles said:


> I haven't experienced CS gas but I accidentally pepper sprayed myself once. Not the same experience as eating a pepper! XD


Ugh... Some jackass I know put pepper spray in lotion once.... Definitely did not have the nice relaxing moisturizing experience I was hoping for.


----------



## inservio uberfrau (Mar 13, 2010)

i personally dislike spicy food immensely, probably has to do with being an HSP


----------



## Just_Some_Guy (Oct 8, 2009)

*Habanero Update II*



EmotionallyTonedGeometry said:


> It was awesome. I took a half of a habanero, diced it up finely, sauteed it butter, fried some diced turkey in it and then mixed in two eggs. It was awesome, but not see-through-time awesome. I'll perhaps bump it up to 3/4 of a pepper next time.


Well, I went for the full pepper today. This is was first time in recent memory that I had to take a break from what I was eating. I followed the same directions as last time, but this time I doubled the pepper and used Morning Star soy crumbles. After the omelet was made, I tossed it between two pieces of toast. 

It was great. The pepper flavor was kicked up a notch, and I had to take a break about 60% of the way through due to heat related issues. 

I must say, habaneros rock! That slow, smoldering burn is just fantastic. I suppose I'll think this until my stomach starts hurting...


----------



## TaylorS (Jan 24, 2010)

People it hot climate started using spices because they discouraged rotting and covered up any rotting that had taken place, very important where hot weather encourages decomposition. In cold climates meat could be frozen over the winter and places at the sea-shore or near inland halite deposits salt can be used for preservation of meat.

Capsiacin and similar compounds are also thought to heighten flavor by activating pain receptors in the mouth at a low level


----------



## napoleon227 (Jan 17, 2010)

I love spicy food too. I grew up with it, my parents are both Hungarian and my dad always bought these hot Hungarian banana peppers. Their paprika is very hot too (or can be). I always loved to cook (since I was 13 anyway) and I've since discovered awesome spicy foods from all over the world. I hate bland food! :tongue:


----------



## TaylorS (Jan 24, 2010)

Oh, as for eating spicy food I like a little bit of the hot, capcaisin-based spiciness, but not too much. I prefer the "bold" kind of spiciness one gets from black pepper, hot mustard, horseradish, wasabi, cloves, etc.


----------



## Female INFJ (Feb 27, 2010)

I like to feel the burning sensation. It awakens the senses. It can also be good to resolve a minor cold. It is stimulating. I used to like Chicken Vindaloo. Yesterday I ate Malaysian chilli chicken. And a few days prior I had good jerk chicken. Peppers have all different tastes and varieties. Scotch bonnets are fruity, green chillies are sharp...I've had chocolate with chilii. I like ginger ice cream (some burning sensation). I guess I like the sensation of hot food. and lots of international food. I can tolerate pretty high levels of heat in foot, but I wouldn't say that I would enter one of those spicy sauce competitions. I prefer heat with flavor.


----------



## silverlined (Jul 8, 2009)

I relate to the masochistic side of it and I admit to bragging about how hot my salsa is and what peppers are in it. (I love Habaneros in my salsa with 1 or 2 additional medium/medium hot peppers)

I also like the flavor and the intensity of the spice. There's a certain excitement to it and I feel more alive and enjoy the thrill.


----------



## fn0rd (Mar 21, 2010)

Bhut jolokia... accept no substitute.


----------



## Dreamer (Feb 5, 2010)

because its exotic and interesting. We all love stuff that is different, dangerous and exotic. Even if we say we don't. We all kinda do


----------



## FiNe SiTe (Dec 11, 2009)

Because it's spicy. Why else?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Nov 6, 2009)

I love spicy foods mostly because a lot of spicy foods have great flavor. I like stuff that has kick to it. 

I just had some kimchee stew last Saturday...it was so hot and spicy and yummy...I like hearing the medicinal benefits...I feel it does good things for my digestion (keeps things moving), and I read recently that it does not cause stomach ulcers! Yay!


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

I LOVE spicy food. It's hard for something to be too hot for me. I just love intense flavor in general. It's not painful, it's invigorating. Bland food is the worst....

My mom's family is from New Mexico though - it's kind of in the blood to want food as HOT as possible :tongue:.


----------



## SeekJess (Nov 1, 2009)

I forced myself as a kid to eat stuff that was too spicy. Now I absolutely love spicy stuff, and I have a bigger tolerance than some people I know. Spice is the variety of life you know.


----------

